# Obtaining a Elective



## Umar96

Hi, im a medical student in pakistan and i wanted to know what do the elective programs look into for choosing international students. Thanks


----------



## MedRook

Umar96,

They usually look at, what medical school you are from, transcript, and if you have taken the USMLE Step 1.

Here is a good read for you: https://medrookie.com/apply-clinical-electives-usa-canada/


----------

